# License Plates/Commercial Insurance?



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Does anybody know if one has to changge their license plates to commercial plates if he takes out commercial insurance on his personal vehicle (e.g., supplement Uber's secondary insurance policy)?

Thanks in advance! 

Luxy
Providence


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Every state's DMV has different processes and regulations. 

In California, commercial vehicles have to be weighed at a certified scale to assess "weight fees." You then have to apply for commercial plates which look identical to non commercial passenger car plates, but have different number configurations.


----------



## Rosa (Oct 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Every state's DMV has different processes and regulations.
> 
> In California, commercial vehicles have to be weighed at a certified scale to assess "weight fees." You then have to apply for commercial plates which look identical to non commercial passenger car plates, but have different number configurations.


I did not take out commercial insurance with Uber except for the one they give me automatically when I signed up with them. Yet I was cited for not having a commercial plate under 4000VC. Please advise.


----------

